# New TV show about Dallas SWAT on A&E



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.aetv.com/dallas_swat/index.jsp

_Dallas SWAT_™ is a relentlessly real-life, action-packed show that brings viewers into the high-pressure day-to-day existence of the Dallas SWAT team. Witness as each episode reveals how practiced teamwork and overwhelming force can make the difference between life and death-real life and death.
Members of _Dallas SWAT_ have one of the toughest jobs in law enforcement. Each officer must be at the top of his game in his area of specialty-whether a sniper, a negotiator, or entry specialist-to safely accomplish each mission. Ride shotgun as the team executes high-risk drug busts, apprehends murder suspects, searches for high-profile missing persons, and rescues hostages. It takes a special type of person to put his or her life on the line day after day. _Dallas SWAT_ gives viewers an inside look at what it means to be a member of this elite police unit.

But what happens after the crisis is over? This show goes home with these highly trained officers as they try to manage their lives after their exhausting work is through. They tackle a host of off-duty challenges with equal intensity as they do their day jobs. They compete in the World SWAT Games, juggle other jobs, manage relationships with their spouses, raise their children, and some are even navigating the emotionally hazardous world of dating.

Seems like it is going to be like the Show COPS but fallows the Dallas SWAT team instead of Patrol beats acroos the nation.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Can Massasoit S.W.A.T. be far behind??


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Buford T said:


> Can Massasoit S.W.A.T. be far behind??


:L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I hope that it is better than the rest of the

crap that A&E is showing, Dog The Bounty Hunter, ETC.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

There's also a new show that on Court TV called _Texas SWAT. _It premieres 8pm on Wednesday, Jan. 4.

The previews look pretty good.


----------

